# HVAC Crane Service?



## MrSteve (Apr 8, 2008)

I've purchased my new roof unit and am ready to make the swap but not sure who to contact or how to swap the units. Is this something I can do myself? Or do I find a crane service? What do I look for.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 8, 2008)

The first place I would check is with the A/C place that will be charging your unit with Freon -- just to see what they would charge. If I was going to do it myself, I would go to the rental place (knowing the weight) to see what they had-- manlift vs. crane.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 8, 2008)

Like he said, contact the company who is going to install it. Then get a time schedule and hire a crane. Let the company installing it know this is your intention.

My good friend owns a crane company and he charges about $400 to do this , in about 2 hrs. He also does tree work and other things. Look for a company who has a good reputation for being on time. Also remember that weather is a factor , high winds and such also.
Save a buck, good luck.


----------

